# Ebay pipe tobacco



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Just wondering, some ebay sellers sell pipe tobacco as collectible tobacco, but I was wondering if this could be smoked. I was wondering how long tobacco could last in a tin and if it could be smoked after many years of storage. thanks.

Example:http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-LONDON-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



sfumato1002 said:


> Just wondering, some ebay sellers sell pipe tobacco as collectible tobacco, but I was wondering if this could be smoked. I was wondering how long tobacco could last in a tin and if it could be smoked after many years of storage. thanks.
> 
> Example:http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-LONDON-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yes they are smokeable. I wouldn't buy that though. 9.99 + 4.95 shipping? They can be had for far less in most of the leading online retailers. Heck, it's a dollar cheaper from his website.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*

People buy pipe tobacco on Ebay to get aged, discontinued, or rare to find stuff that you can't buy elsewhere. Examples inlcude McC's 2002 anniversary, Xmas cheer from previous years, or just aged tobacco. Almost all pipe tobacco improves with a couple years in the tin so if you are starting a cellar its a good way to have stuff to smoke now while your new stuff ages.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



sfumato1002 said:


> Just wondering, some ebay sellers sell pipe tobacco as collectible tobacco,
> IHT - they have to call it "collectible tins" in order to sell it on ebay. the sale of tobacco products on ebay is prohibited. when you read the item description, they will always have that little disclaimer, "the auction is for the collectible tin, not it's contents. the contents are not meant to be consumed... blah, blah, blah." or some sh*t like that.
> 
> but I was wondering if this could be smoked. I was wondering how long tobacco could last in a tin and if it could be smoked after many years of storage. thanks.
> ...


that doesn't look aged to me (*it says it is made by Orlik, not murray and sons, which means it's the newer blend*). you could find some pre-aged tobacco from other websites back when dunhill tobacco was reportedly very very good. if you want to know of a place that sells that very tin, only 7+ years old, just ask.

most of my reply is in the quote.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



sfumato1002 said:


> Just wondering, some ebay sellers sell pipe tobacco as collectible tobacco, but I was wondering if this could be smoked. I was wondering how long tobacco could last in a tin and if it could be smoked after many years of storage. thanks.
> 
> Example:http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-LONDON-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


If the tin is still sealed, the tobacco should almost certainly be in "smokeable"
condition and if there are any markings on the tin that would allow you to determine the date, all the better from the standpoint of collectability.

But in most cases if there is a date, it will be in the form of a code, possibly within the bar code (if it doesn't have a bar code you may really be in luck) or in some set of numbers that only a representative of the company or possibly your local tobacconist will be able to discern.

Back to your question, yes it can be smoked, and yes the aging process in most cases will have improved the flavor from what it was when it left the factory. But here's the rub. Before you open that tin that you suspect might be of some advanced age and enjoy the smoke, you might want to do some checking to see what the tobacco and tin might be worth on the collectables market.

One more bit of advice when purchasing on eBay. Sometimes people put things up for auction that are worth far more than they realize and if it's a short auction, you "might" steal a gem. But far more often when purchasing smoking supplies such as pipes, the buyer will end up paying far more than what the item is really worth. Try to buy from sellers who have many (over 1000) sales with very few negative feedbacks. But be very careful of stories of a "death in the family" estate sale. Yes, there are bargains in some of these sales, but unless you can "kick the tires" so to speak, you really can't count on the photos where in many cases there has been a little work done on them with Photoshop. So again, beware and be careful.

F. Prefect


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*

Maybey it's a pre-Orlick tin, but I wouldn't buy it.
If I was in the market for vintage Dunhill tins, I would look for the tins with the "Royal Warrant" on the top.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



Bruce said:


> Maybey it's a pre-Orlick tin, but I wouldn't buy it.
> If I was in the market for vintage Dunhill tins, I would look for the tins with the "Royal Warrant" on the top.


using bruce's post as a jumping off point 
---------------------------------------

nobody bothered to read my reply???  
also, read the ebay auction.

it clearly states that this tin is made by ORLIK, not by Murray and Sons.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



IHT said:


> using bruce's post as a jumping off point
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> *nobody bothered to read my reply???*
> ...


Without the "blinking eyes", you are just another post whore.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Without the "blinking eyes", you are just another post whore.


true, and now that my username is visible.... i can't sneak up on anyone.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



IHT said:


> true, and now that my username is visible.... i can't sneak up on anyone.


You are just about a normal gorilla now. Except for the "implant" and the Mod status, you are hanging with the peasents. Prepare to get :BS on.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



Kayak_Rat said:


> You are just about a normal gorilla now. Except for the "implant" and the Mod status, you are hanging with the peasents. Prepare to get :BS on.


How could he tell the difference? :gn :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



Kayak_Rat said:


> You are just about a normal gorilla now. Except for the "implant" and the Mod status, you are hanging with the peasents. Prepare to get :BS on.


lol.... always was a normal gorilla, with extra janitorial/secretarial work thrown into the mix... which basically forces me to put up with red-headed step-children like yourself. :tg


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Ebay pipe tobacoo*



IHT said:


> lol.... always was a normal gorilla, with extra janitorial/secretarial work thrown into the mix... which basically forces me to put up with red-headed step-children like yourself. :tg


:r :r Foul play Foul play!!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

LOL! Sorry Greg. Guess I should have read your post! LOL!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my post was sarcastic anyhow. p 
it keeps me occupied at work when i should be... doing something... can't remember what.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

is it just me or has there been a spike in tins on ebaY ? dont remember 3 pages of tins. thought it was always like a page at the most.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks like some of the more known pipe ebayers are selling some tobacco (pipestud).

wow, lots of hard to find stuff.

edit: it's only on 1 page for me.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

mr.c or IHT:
Can one of you guys post a link for me? For somereason I can't find much.
Thanks


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> mr.c or IHT:
> Can one of you guys post a link for me? For somereason I can't find much.
> Thanks


http://collectibles.search.ebay.com...rgnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZunknown

need more tins bruce ?

:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and, sometimes the sellers don't know which area to post their "tins" in, so they go to the Tobacciana/Tins area (which is normally where you find OLD and rare empty tins for nostalgic purposes).... every so often, there'll be sealed tins in there that aren't where you'd normally look in the "pipe" area.

clicketh with the mouseth

i think there's over 1,000 items listed in this area. there's a really cool OLD Three Nuns tin... empty, but i've never seen one look like that before.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks IHT and everyone else for the info. The tin I posted was just an example, its not really the tin I wanted. Anyway, I think I will buy a tin or two to try some aged pipe tobacco.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

sfumato1002 said:


> Thanks IHT and everyone else for the info. The tin I posted was just an example, its not really the tin I wanted. Anyway, I think I will buy a tin or two to try some aged pipe tobacco.


if you need any help on what to buy, price , etc give me a pm


----------

